# Gender of my ferret :)



## Amanda131192

Hey Everyone, 

I was just wondering if anyone could tell how I can tell the difference if my baby ferret is a boy or girl? 

Thank you  

xx


----------



## sullivan

As far as i know if you press either size the penis should protrude. But when there older you will see his balls. Boys are also more musty. Sorry cant more.


----------



## Amanda131192

Okay then thank you  x


----------



## hope

if you could post a picture that might help


----------



## Petitepuppet

Male ferrets have what looks like a bellybutton (this is their boy bit). Female ferrets have 2 rows of nipples


----------



## fuzzymum

Its all to do with the gap between their bits and their bum! A male ferret will have his bum and then up (about where you would expect a belly button to be) his bits. A female's bits are much closer to her bum about a cm apart. a female ferret also doesn't have a bellybutton!!  

oh and dont go pushing a willy about too much, ferrets have a bone inside their penis with a hook on the end. As im sure you can guess, this can cause quite a few problems if you manage to push his willy out!!

Gross  xx


----------



## sullivan

fuzzymum said:


> Its all to do with the gap between their bits and their bum! A male ferret will have his bum and then up (about where you would expect a belly button to be) his bits. A female's bits are much closer to her bum about a cm apart. a female ferret also doesn't have a bellybutton!!
> 
> oh and dont go pushing a willy about too much, ferrets have a bone inside their penis with a hook on the end. As im sure you can guess, this can cause quite a few problems if you manage to push his willy out!!
> 
> Gross  xx


you explained so much better than i had in my head i knew about the gap from there bits between female to male in relation to there bottom wasnt sure how to put it. haha i wouldnt push lots its only enough to see if there a winky ...lol.


----------



## fuzzymum

sullivan said:


> you explained so much better than i had in my head i knew about the gap from there bits between female to male in relation to there bottom wasnt sure how to put it. haha i wouldnt push lots its only enough to see if there a winky ...lol.


Lol don't ya just love talking about this sort of stuff....gives me the willies  haha xx


----------



## sullivan

fuzzymum said:


> Lol don't ya just love talking about this sort of stuff....gives me the willies  haha xx


Yeah know what you mean....mind you cover all sorts on hear. lol.


----------



## Amanda131192

Thank you very much everyone for ur help, ill try get some picture for you all aswell  xx


----------



## DKDREAM

the easyist way to explain is, the boys have what looks like to some as a belly button lol and the girls dont they are quite easy to sex


----------



## acentrea

Petitepuppet said:


> Male ferrets have what looks like a bellybutton (this is their boy bit). Female ferrets have 2 rows of nipples


Both my male and female kits look like thay have nipples but can defo tell the boys from girls


----------



## Amanda131192

My little ferret is a boy and I have called him Eddie  xx


----------

